# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  philips  chassis L01.2E/AB montelo 14 pt 1356/01

## georgees

εχει καποιος το σχεδιο?

----------


## spiroscfu

Το έχει εδώ  .

----------


## mystaki g

> Το έχει εδώ .


Σπυρο δεν βλεπω να το εχουνε εκει/
Γεωργο μπορεις να το κατεβασεις και απο εδω http://monitor.espec.ws/section1/topic106156.html αποθηκευσε το part-1   και το part-2

----------


## spiroscfu

Το έχει γιώργο αν κάνεις αναζήτησή για L01.2E βγάζει πολλά αποτελέσματα .
*
*

----------


## mystaki g

> Το έχει γιώργο αν κάνεις αναζήτησή για L01.2E βγάζει πολλά αποτελέσματα .
> *
> *


ναι σπυρο εχεις δικαιο.απλος για philips tv το σαιτ που εδωσα στο γιωργο εχει ποιο πολλα σχεδια /οτι εχει και η τατιανα/ομως μονο για philips .σε αλλα μοντελα η τατιανα ειναι πρωτη,το μονο κακο που εχει ειναι οτι σου δινει μονο 2 σχεδια την ημερα

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιώργο εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το παραπάνω και έχει σχεδόν τα πάντα το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να βάζεις το σασί και όχι το μοντέλο(αν δεν το έχει), αλλά φυσικά καλά κάνεις και δίνεις και άλλα site καλό είναι να υπάρχουν.

----------


## mystaki g

> Γιώργο εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το παραπάνω και έχει σχεδόν τα πάντα το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να βάζεις το σασί και όχι το μοντέλο(αν δεν το έχει), αλλά φυσικά καλά κάνεις και δίνεις και άλλα site καλό είναι να υπάρχουν.


Σπυρο οταν σου λεω οτι δεν τα εχει ολα κατι ξερω.σε αυτο το σαιτ που εδωσες εχω βαλει και εγω πολλα σχεδια για philips .ομως εχω παρει και παρα πολλα  :Wink: φοβερο σαιτ,ομως η τατιανα οτι και να πουμε ειναι πρωτη.

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεκτό από τώρα θα ψάχνω και σε αυτό, όπως είπα καλό είναι να υπάρχουν :Thumbup1:

----------


## takisegio

> ναι σπυρο εχεις δικαιο.απλος για philips tv το σαιτ που εδωσα στο γιωργο εχει ποιο πολλα σχεδια /οτι εχει και η τατιανα/ομως μονο για philips .σε αλλα μοντελα η τατιανα ειναι πρωτη,το μονο κακο που εχει ειναι οτι σου δινει μονο 2 σχεδια την ημερα


Γιωργο κανε reset στο router και εισαι ΟΚ!!!!!!(αλλα 2 κατεβαζεις) :Wink:

----------


## mystaki g

> Δεκτό από τώρα θα ψάχνω και σε αυτό, όπως είπα καλό είναι να υπάρχουν


ναι,για μας το κυριοτερο ειναι να μην πληρωνουμε.
αυτο το σαιτ ειναι ποιο νεο ομως ειναι πρωτο http://elektrotanya.com/ οταν βρειτε το σχεδιο πατηστε κατω το Get Manual.
και εαν δεν το βρειτε πουθενα τοτε ζητηστε το εδω. απλως καντε μια εγγραφη.ειναι πανευκολο http://www.freeservicemanuals.net/ 




> Γιωργο κανε reset στο router και εισαι ΟΚ!!!!!!(αλλα 2 κατεβαζεις)


 παιδια μην κολλατε στο βουλγαρικο.μπειτε για λιγο στο δικο τους φορουμ και θα καταλαβετε. τα σχεδια και αυτοι απο εδω τα περνουνε http://elektrotanya.com/  :Wink:

----------


## mystaki g

> Γιωργο κανε reset στο router και εισαι ΟΚ!!!!!!(αλλα 2 κατεβαζεις)


πολυ καλο.Παναγιωτη θα το δοκιμασω.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## spiroscfu

Η αν δεν θέλεις να περιμένεις να κάνει reboot απλά αλλάζεις ip (log in στο ruter -> disconnect -> connect) και είσαι οκ, αυτό το κάνεις ανά δυο download.

----------


## takisegio

οχι σε ολα στα τελευταια γινεται

----------


## mystaki g

> πολυ καλο.Παναγιωτη θα το δοκιμασω.


ξερετε εχω παρει χιλιαδες σχεδια ,ομως ουτε ενα εαν δεν θελει να μου δωσει το σαιτ και δεν νομιζω οτι θα το κανω.
Παναγιωτη,Σπυρο θα σας στελω για ενα μηνα στην Σιβηρια για να συμορφοθητε. 
ετοιμαστε τις βαλιτσες.οχι ομως τωρα.τωρα ειναι ωραια εκει.μονο τον χειμωνα  :Lol:

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιώργο είδη πακετάρω  :Lol:

----------

